# Uniden Phone Interference With DSL - Why or How to Fix?



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Here's a strange problem I have encounterd in the past week, and I'm 
hoping that somebody has a clue on what could be happening. 

My old Uniden 2.4 GHz cordless phone is on its last legs, so I have 
decided to replace the phone with one of the new 5.6 GHZ models. On 
both models I tried (TRU8885 and TRU9485), when I take attempt to dial 
the call using the handset or base, there is a dial tone for a 
fraction of a second (almost too short to notice) and then the dial 
tone goes dead. After playing with the phone for a while I determined 
that for some reason the phone is dialing a "1" by iteslf (local calls 
would not go through, error message "you do not need to dial a 1 ..."; 
LD calls go through without having to dial a "1" myself). 

Now, I disconnected all other phones from my line, verified the DSL 
filter on the line in use, and the problem persists. But if I hook 
the same phone up in my "mother in law suite" on a separate line, the 
phone works as expected. Three tested units (2 8885's, 1 9485) all 
exhibit the same behavior. (Note that I have a Verizon phone line 
with the 768KB DSL service, Call Waitng, Voice Mail, and a few other 
services. My mother in law's line is bare bones with no DSL or extra 
services.) 

So ... short of just returning all three Unidens for a different 
brand, I'm hoping to identify and correct the problem myself. Could 
it be an interference issue between new Uniden phones and DSL? 
Perhaps interference between the phone and some other serivce on my 
line? Are there better quality DSL filters that may resolve the 
problems? Could it be a Verizon wiring problem, even though my old 
cordless phone works OK? Or have I found a flaw in the new Uniden 
cordless phones? 

Thanks for any info on this weird problem.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW a quick google search showed a few articles discussing the same phenomenon with other Uniden phones. i don't know what causes it but the problem is tehre.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> FWIW a quick google search showed a few articles discussing the same phenomenon with other Uniden phones. i don't know what causes it but the problem is tehre.


I searched as well but didn't really find anything applicable. A link would be appreciated, thanks.

(BTW - decided to return Uniden for a Panasonic, which works just fine, so this is now more to satisfy my curiosity.)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

When I searched I found a number of reviews at Amazon saying the same thing about that model and other Uniden models. Ia m not sure that you can do much beyond returning the phone.


----------

